# MBGFC Labor Day Tournament



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

The most recent new dates for the tournament are next weekend the 19th, 20th and 21st. I'm kinda excited because the fishing might just be really good. That would be a nice change from how pretty much every other tournament has been this year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well Poop Chris, I knew it wasn't happening this weekend but I have to work next weekend so I'll have to miss out again this year. Good luck to ya'll if it all works out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear guys with first name of "Chris" suck at fishing anyways....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (9/12/2008)*I hear guys with first name of "Chris" suck at fishing anyways....


Yeah I am pretty terrible, but for some reason I just keep catching fish!?. I don't know how it happens.

How many tournaments have you won this year Woods?oke


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

At least I'm not named after a character from a Disney/Pixar movie haha.....Woody, how's your buddy Buzz Lightyear doing??

Hey, Chris.....didnt Woody catch a big fish in a tournament pretty recently?? Oh yeah thats right....he wasnt on the boat but pretended to be on here. Haha sorry Woody, I couldnt resist. Hope you make it out of Ft. Morgan alive buddy!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

43 boats committed, anyone from here going for it? Saturday-Sunday Fishing dates...1 million (50k annually for 20 years)for a 780#


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (9/12/2008)*At least I'm not named after a character from a Disney/Pixar movie haha.....Woody, how's your buddy Buzz Lightyear doing??
> 
> That is pretty freaking funny right there! I am not sure we are fishing the tourny, just hopefully get out there and fun fish. It has been over a month and a half since we have been offshore. I am ready to slide the cold steel in something!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be fishing aboard Low Bidder.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a liar....now I'm fishing on Sultrap.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

you lucky bastard if that's the same sultrap crew i talked to over at live bait the other day....60 something viking out of louisiana? tell em' you know me


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah a 61 Viking out of Port Sulpher or something like that. The last thing I would ever do is admit that I know you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (9/19/2008)* The last thing I would ever do is admit that I know you.


BURN!!!:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha Woody knows I'm kidding.....no but seriously I probably won't tell them I know you.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

dickhead. the captain was explaining how to double circle hook rig ballyhoo at the bar at live bait the other day. he remembers.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I bet you could show how to shoot sharks with a .22 rifle .:clap


----------

